# Windows 8 keyboard shortcuts



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It seems a number of Windows 8 users are having difficulty finding their way to the various charm, applications and start screens

Windows 8 has introduced a new series of keyboard shortcuts

I have not had to search for this, it is all in windows Help and support
Windows logo key + F1

*Keyboard shortcuts*

The following table contains new keyboard shortcuts that you can use to navigate around Windows.

Windows logo key*







+start typing 
Search your PC

Ctrl+plus (+) or Ctrl+minus (-)
Zoom in or out of a large number of items, like applications pinned to the Start screen

Ctrl+scroll wheel
Zoom in or out of a large number of items, like applications pinned to the Start screen

Windows logo key*







+C 
Open the charms
In an application, open the commands for the application

Windows logo key*







+F 
Open the Search charm to search files

Windows logo key*







+H 
Open the Share charm

Windows logo key*







+I 
Open the Settings charm

Windows logo key*







+J 
Switch the main application and snapped application

Windows logo key*







+K 
Open the Devices charm

Windows logo key*







+O 
Lock the screen orientation (portrait or landscape)

Windows logo key*







+Q 
Open the Search charm to search applications

Windows logo key*







+W 
Open the Search charm to search settings

Windows logo key*







+Z 
Show the commands available in the application

Windows logo key*







+spacebar 
Switch input language and keyboard layout

Windows logo key*







+Ctrl+spacebar 
Change to a previously selected input

Windows logo key*







+Tab 
Cycle through open applications (except desktop applications)

Windows logo key*







+Ctrl+Tab 
Cycle through open applications (except desktop applications) and snaps them as they are cycled

Windows logo key*







+Shift+Tab 
Cycle through open applications (except desktop applications) in reverse order

Windows logo key*







+PgUp 
Move the Start screen and applications to the monitor on the left (Applications in the desktop won't change monitors)

Windows logo key*







+PgDown 
Move the Start screen and applications to the monitor on the right (Applications in the desktop won't change monitors)

Windows logo key*







+Shift+full stop (.) 
Snaps an application to the left

Windows logo key*







+full stop (.) 
Snaps an application to the right

Esc
Stop or exit the current task

With many more listed in Help and Support


----------

